# Blond Female at Augusta, GA!



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

What a beautiful little girl! I so hope someone is able to find her a family SOON. I am surprised she has been in the shelter since November. She really looks so sweet, and would make a wonderful addition to someone's life.


----------

